
Show HN: Rqlite v4.0 – With node-to-node encryption - otoolep
https://github.com/rqlite/rqlite/releases/tag/v4.0.0
======
jitl
Not to be confused with ActorDB, a distributed SQLite-based database for
highly-sharded data. These two systems are similar in that they are both new
SQL systems on top of SQLite, but they seem to differ greatly in use-case

[https://github.com/biokoda/actordb](https://github.com/biokoda/actordb)

~~~
shalabhc
Does actordb subsume the functionality of rqlite?

As in, can I tell actordb 'replicate this actor to all nodes' and then will it
basically be the same as rqlite, but with page level replication?

------
cmorelli
Honest question: why would I want a distributed scale-out RDBMS based on
SQLite when there are others based on more performant server-based solutions
(see Citus for PostgreSQL, Galera for MySQL, etc)

My understanding/recollection of SQLite is that it has significant performance
issues with high concurrency. Great for a database on a pocket device, not the
best choice for a horizontal scale-out high-concurrency system. At what point
do I need horizontal scalability, but not care about concurrency on any one
node?

Again, honest question - I'm not doubting the project or its value, I just
don't get it.

~~~
hamandcheese
I think you're misunderstanding the goals of the project. It's not to create a
horizontally scalable DB. Write perflrmance will not scale horizontally at all
with this database.

The goal is to create something more like an etcd that can hold structured
data.

~~~
otoolep
Exactly.

------
bauerd
Congrats on the release! A bit unrelated, but the README says Windows is an
officially supported platform, and I've seen this be the case on many Go
projects. I know very little about the Windows platform, can you comment on
how painless supporting Windows is _really_ with Go? Do you have e.g. CI runs
on Windows? With most of the compiled stuff I worked on Windows was mostly an
afterthought and always yes-it-should-run-but. Can I trust Go to spit out
binaries that work, or do I have to avoid certain stdlib features? What about
e.g. fork?

~~~
reitanqild
_I know very little about the Windows platform_

As someone who started in the 90ies this makes me smile.

Year of the linux desktop or not: something has changed. (Quite aware that the
bauerd might be using something else.)

~~~
simlevesque
He could be a Mac user for all we know.

~~~
reitanqild
Yes, I tried to mention that.

My point is the Windows monopoly is almost broken and I think everyone
including Windows users benefit from that.

~~~
krylon
> the Windows monopoly is almost broken

Oh, how I wish that were true.

In some areas, yes, but there so many line-of-business applications that are
only available for Windows that even if Microsoft stopped developing Windows,
people would continue to use it for a very long time.

I am not at all a fan of Steven Ballmer, but he got it right - if you get the
developers to flock to your platform, you win. Microsoft did that in the
desktop space, Apple did it in the mobile space.

~~~
reitanqild
>> the Windows monopoly is almost broken

> Oh, how I wish that were true.

Windows lost mobile. They lost pads. More people than ever are using Macs.
More people than ever are using Linux and various nixes. Linux, Macs and other
nixes are considered cooler than Windows.

Windows lost servers, although Microsoft seems to have won a good chunk of
developer mindshare with Azure - running mostly (AFAIK) Linux.

Yes, a lot of legacy systems still use Windows but it seems less and less
_need_ Windows every year.

Except from Manic time and Microsoft Office I cannot think of any software
that I personally would need Windows for at the moment.

Netbeans and Maven run better in Neon. Same goes for Node and a lot of other
software I care about AFAIK.

Even CSGO seems to work better on Linux for weeks (until next bad update, I
think last waa when sound was messed up probably back in March.)

------
ngrilly
Is there a way to create an index without blocking other connections trying to
insert/update/select?

~~~
otoolep
rqlite has the same limitations as SQLite in this regard.

~~~
ngrilly
Thanks.

------
rectangletangle
Looks interesting. I assume this inherits the write lock limitations from
SQLite?

~~~
otoolep
Yes it does.

------
v4n4d1s
Can this be used as a "drop-in" replacement for sqlite or do I have to modify
my application for it?

~~~
rcarmo
For Python at least, there's a "normal" driver that is pretty much a drop-in.
Am curious as to how it will work in practice myself, since I usually rely on
an ORM these days.

~~~
otoolep
You can find various client libraries here:
[https://github.com/rqlite](https://github.com/rqlite)

